# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Opgeblazen uiterlijk tijdens het gebruik van anabole steroiden

## Reflux

Wie heeft er hier problemen met een opgeblazen uiterlijk tijdens het gebruik van anabole steroiden en wat kan je er tegen doen?

Ik merk ook na een kuur dat dit toeneemt, wederom wat valt eraan te doen...

----------


## Pientje

Van die klerezooi afblijven, dat is het enige wat helpt.

Je wordt gewoonweg niet mooier van dikkere spieren.

----------

